# Injection Protocol - How long to know if you have hit a vien??



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

Just curious as to weather how long it takes to know if you have injected your gear into a vien?

Just had my jab just now and it felt a bit odd. Just wanted to know if you would send yourself into a seizure etc more or less immeadiatly?

Cheers


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

To be honest if you try injecting into a vein you will get a nasty shock and its unlikely your body will let you do it! assuming you are still reading this you will be fine!

People worry a lot about air bubbles in the same respect. To actually kill yourself by injecting air into a vein requires approximately a cubic cm of air, or so I read


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Normally go quite feint and some people do, hearbeat/body temp will rise a little until it passes.

I had an odd reaction like to EQ the one and only time I ran it, weird.

If you let a little gear out to moisten the pin (like you see on the telly), as I like to call it lol...as the pin enters the skin then through the muscle, the chances of it passing through or nicking a vein is probably quite high anyway, so sometimes that *could* be the reason a jab can feel odd or different to the last occaison.


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

always aspirate before you push the plunger in, then you won't have any post injection worries


----------



## webby06_2007 (Dec 14, 2009)

Biker said:


> always aspirate before you push the plunger in, then you won't have any post injection worries


Agreed


----------



## j.t (Jan 15, 2011)

well if you asperate it and you get a barrel full of blood that means you have hit a vein, if you get a shock you have hit the artery and will get a allmost pinky red blood, with a vein its dark and unoxengenated blood.


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Biker said:


> always aspirate before you push the plunger in, then you won't have any post injection worries


x2

Do this and you shouldnt have no problems


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Im not saying that aspirating shouldn't be done...but in a few years of use Ive never done it and never had ANY problems.

OP asked about knowing how you'd tell if you injected into a vein anyway, the long and short of it is, you'd know pretty quickly as symptoms described in my post further up.


----------



## Hughey (May 16, 2009)

If you aspirate and don't get blood back you are not in a vein. As long as you keep the pin in the same position then you shouldn't inject into a vein. I have accidentally injected into a vein once- the needle moved. When the oil hits your lungs you get short of breath and cough a lot. Luckily it settled down after a min or so.

In terms of air bubbles, if they are small they are absorbed very quickly and bound to haemoglobin. Circulatory anatomy says that if they are not absorbed they pass through the right side of the heart to the lungs NOT the brain. To hit the brain you would need to have a congenital abnormality such as a hole in your heart or a surgically inserted AV fistula.


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies, yeah well.. its been 24 hours lol and im still here. I wasnt too worried, just felt a bit odd not sure why, ive ran several cycles and I always aspirate the needle, never got blood back into the barrel ever. Never the less thanks anyway just wanted a bit of closure.

Also one quick question, this may sound really stupid but when injecting herion you inject IV, surely if you inject directly into a vien A you die/seize up? and B what happens if there is a tiny air pocket bubble in the syringe? Would that cause fatality?

Reason im saying this is because ive heared many stories about people jabbing into a vien by accident and getting a serious coughing fit. Is this just luck that they didnt have a air bubble left in the barrel pre-injection?

regards

Oh... PS im not a smackhead dont worry :lol:


----------



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

When aspirating, is there a certain amount of blood that indicates that your in a vein, or is it simply the trace of any blood at all in the syringe?

Years ago when i injected i had no knowledge of aspirating (had not heard of it) now this year when i begin to jab again i will aspirate each time, seems like a very small but extremely sensible thing to do and im glad that im aware of it now.

In the past when i injected there were maybe a couple of times when more blood came out than expected, not sure back then if i might have hit a vein during those couple of times, anyway it feels better to be more aware of things now since back when i did it.

BTW, when you aspirate and if you have drawn up blood, then when you jab a different area do you aspirate a second time? Leaving the blood in the syringe and injecting the drawn blood back in along with the gear, or do you abort and setup fresh gear in a fresh needle.

Also, anyone ever hit a vein twice? Less likely?


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

I think if you're injecting a long-estered test or steroid, it pretty soon ends up being absorbed in your bodyfat, then slowly released back into the bloodstream. We inject into muscle just to prevent a big bubble of oil from hitting our organs all at once.

The longer the ester, the more lypophylic (fat-loving) and hydrophobic (water-hating) it is. Enathate and Cypionate esters jump out of your blood and into your fat as quick as they can, then are gradually released slowly into your bloodstream. After a few weeks of enanthate injections, your entire bodyfat store is gradually releasing testosterone nice and steadily. A lot of it is bound to SHBG, so when you take something like proviron (which SHBG prefers over test), the test is suddenly "free" and you get the raging horn.


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

Zorrin said:


> I think if you're injecting a long-estered test or steroid, it pretty soon ends up being absorbed in your bodyfat, then slowly released back into the bloodstream. We inject into muscle just to prevent a big bubble of oil from hitting our organs all at once.
> 
> The longer the ester, the more lypophylic (fat-loving) and hydrophobic (water-hating) it is. Enathate and Cypionate esters jump out of your blood and into your fat as quick as they can, then are gradually released slowly into your bloodstream. After a few weeks of enanthate injections, your entire bodyfat store is gradually releasing testosterone nice and steadily. A lot of it is bound to SHBG, so when you take something like proviron (which SHBG prefers over test), the test is suddenly "free" and you get the raging horn.


This maybe true but the effective dose for proviron is very high, somewhere in the region of 150mg/day. I ran proviron on my cycle, didnt notice much different from not running it IMO. Some say its good, some say its a waste of money. Its great for PCT however for me. sperm production is off the chart. :lol:

I ran prov at 100mg/day i may try 200mg day to see if that makes a difference. But i doubt it.


----------



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

Toby1 said:


> I think general practise is to withdraw, squirt the blood out the syringe if possible and try again about an inch from where you tried last time. Some people put on a fresh needle. I think the blood mixed in with the gear CAN clot so best to get rid if possible.


Thanks Toby, its something that i recently kept thinking about, although its an individuals own blood, it might just be myself thinking this way but it would feel almost like a dirty thing to do to reinject the drawn blood.

As you have suggested a reason why not to i will do that if i ever do draw up blood in the future.

If the whole situation began to get messy and i have any doubt i would probably be willing to trash the loaded syringe and simply start again with a freshly loaded syringe.


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

just remember there is a difference from a tiny spot of blood getting drawn into the syringe and hitting a vein, if it's just a tiny spot proceed as normal


----------

